# Teams in the National Pankration Team Championships



## socalpankration (Jul 10, 2008)

National Pankration Team Championships 
July 26, 2008 
Santa Ana High School 
520 W Walnut Ave., Santa Ana California 92701 
Spectators $8 Adults and $5 for kids 12 and under. 

This is a Team Dual Format just like College/ High School Wrestling dual meets. 
We will have at least 8 men's teams and 3 kids teams going head to head to determine the National Championships. 
Finals matches will be held under the spotlight with other effects. 

Men's teams have 9 weight classes. Kids have 5 weights. 
Teams will match up weight by weight with added points for Major points spreads, Submissions and stopages. 
Standard Amateur Pankration Rules apply: See www.fightleague.org 


MEN'S TEAMS: 

1. Team Millenia 
2. Team Camp Pendleton 
3. Team City Boys (Sponsored by USANA Health & Science) 
4. Team Ruckus 
5. Team Shen Wu 
6. Team CSW 
7. Team Cleber 

THE FOLLOWING TEAMS ARE STILL IN NEED OF ADDITIONAL FIGHTERS. Interested Applicants can contact them individually. 

1. Team Riverside is in need of a 220 lbs and 220 plus fighter. Contact chkngrd@yahoo.com to join. 
2. Team Vo is in need of a 145lb, 185lb, 200lb and 220lb fighter. Contact vietfob714@yahoo.com 
3. Fight Club 29 is in need of Military Fighters at 135, 165 and 175. Branch of Service and base is not limited to Marines/ 29 Palms. Contact mark.geletko@usmc.mil to get on the team. 
4. Team Nor Cal may have openings contact professorperry@yahoo.com to get on the team. 
5. Team San Diego has team openings contact jfrank128@cox.net or billdean17@hotmail.com to get on the team. 

**Note: We will allow up to a 5 lb weight allowance for mens divsions. The fighter who is over will start the match minus 1 pt per pound and the team will lose 3 team points. 

Any other team that may be interested in Competing must Contact me ASAP. 


PROSPECTIVE KIDS (Cadet -11-13yrs) TEAMS INCLUDE: Instested Cadets can e-mail jfrank128@cox.net if there is no Team Coordinator in your area. 

1. Kids Team Orange County may have a few Openings Contact jfrank128@cox.net to get on the team 
2. Kids Team Riverside May have openings contact chkngrd@yahoo.com to get on the team. 
3. Kids Team Ventura Team / May have openings POC triangle2sleep@verizon.net 
4. Kids Team Los Angeles has many openings e-mail jfrank128@cox.net to get on a team. 
5. Kids Team San Diego has many openings Contact jfrank128@cox.net to get on a team. 
6. Kids Team San Bernardino has many openings Contact jfrank128@cox.net to get on a team. 
7. Kids Team Nor Cal has many openings. Contact professorperry@yahoo.com or jfrank128@cox.net to get on a Team. 
Please contact me ASAP if you anyone would like to form a Kids team. 

Team Entry fee is $200 Men's Team and $100 Kids. OR $20 per Fighter. 

****Team sponsors get a free venders booth and can post their banner inside the venue.****


----------

